# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Sea Urchins Vs Anemones (Lesson learnt)

## Marlin

Hi all,

- Just like to share one of my experience I have encountered recently  :Smile:  This Marine Forum is getting a little too quiet, must 'SPICE' it abit a little  :Smile: 

- I had bought a Sea Urchin (Just one of them) for quite a while, I have put it into my 3 x 2 x 2 tank. Wah must say he is a Tough fellow and is surviving very well in my tank. 

- Then, I think last week, it's spikes penetrated one of my anemone and killed one of them and is hidding my tank to have a feast on it !!!!

- My poor anenemone has decayed and rot behind my tank without my knowledge !! and by the time I discovered it, it smell like Rotten eggs when I removed it from my tank and the whole tank is so coludy !!!

- I took a Nitrate measurement and it has shoot rocket high (Red level which indicated in the instructuions, Highly Toxic ! To water change immediately !!) My whole tank is on the verge of Chemical Parameters crashing level !! My PH also drop to about 7 !!! Oh my god, last night I could not sleep a wink !! I am afraid when I woke up, my whole Reef tank will be gone !!! 

- The next morning, the coludiness have cleared. This morning, I went straight to Labrador Park to change about 80L of seawater. Thank God, parameters all back to normal !! That was really a close one !!!!

- My advise to all from this almost tradegy experience is, if any corals, anemones is showing signs of dying, better removed it fast, else it may caused the whole tank to crash. This is defintely unlike a Fresh water tank. You will have no time to react !!! I have bought 4 Fire Goby and each other day, 1 died. Now, I am only left with one  :Sad: 

Leant from experience  :Smile: 
Marlin

----------


## Marlin

Hi all,

- Just like to share one of my experience I have encountered recently  :Smile:  This Marine Forum is getting a little too quiet, must 'SPICE' it abit a little  :Smile: 

- I had bought a Sea Urchin (Just one of them) for quite a while, I have put it into my 3 x 2 x 2 tank. Wah must say he is a Tough fellow and is surviving very well in my tank. 

- Then, I think last week, it's spikes penetrated one of my anemone and killed one of them and is hidding my tank to have a feast on it !!!!

- My poor anenemone has decayed and rot behind my tank without my knowledge !! and by the time I discovered it, it smell like Rotten eggs when I removed it from my tank and the whole tank is so coludy !!!

- I took a Nitrate measurement and it has shoot rocket high (Red level which indicated in the instructuions, Highly Toxic ! To water change immediately !!) My whole tank is on the verge of Chemical Parameters crashing level !! My PH also drop to about 7 !!! Oh my god, last night I could not sleep a wink !! I am afraid when I woke up, my whole Reef tank will be gone !!! 

- The next morning, the coludiness have cleared. This morning, I went straight to Labrador Park to change about 80L of seawater. Thank God, parameters all back to normal !! That was really a close one !!!!

- My advise to all from this almost tradegy experience is, if any corals, anemones is showing signs of dying, better removed it fast, else it may caused the whole tank to crash. This is defintely unlike a Fresh water tank. You will have no time to react !!! I have bought 4 Fire Goby and each other day, 1 died. Now, I am only left with one  :Sad: 

Leant from experience  :Smile: 
Marlin

----------


## Marlin

Hi all,

- Just like to share one of my experience I have encountered recently  :Smile:  This Marine Forum is getting a little too quiet, must 'SPICE' it abit a little  :Smile: 

- I had bought a Sea Urchin (Just one of them) for quite a while, I have put it into my 3 x 2 x 2 tank. Wah must say he is a Tough fellow and is surviving very well in my tank. 

- Then, I think last week, it's spikes penetrated one of my anemone and killed one of them and is hidding my tank to have a feast on it !!!!

- My poor anenemone has decayed and rot behind my tank without my knowledge !! and by the time I discovered it, it smell like Rotten eggs when I removed it from my tank and the whole tank is so coludy !!!

- I took a Nitrate measurement and it has shoot rocket high (Red level which indicated in the instructuions, Highly Toxic ! To water change immediately !!) My whole tank is on the verge of Chemical Parameters crashing level !! My PH also drop to about 7 !!! Oh my god, last night I could not sleep a wink !! I am afraid when I woke up, my whole Reef tank will be gone !!! 

- The next morning, the coludiness have cleared. This morning, I went straight to Labrador Park to change about 80L of seawater. Thank God, parameters all back to normal !! That was really a close one !!!!

- My advise to all from this almost tradegy experience is, if any corals, anemones is showing signs of dying, better removed it fast, else it may caused the whole tank to crash. This is defintely unlike a Fresh water tank. You will have no time to react !!! I have bought 4 Fire Goby and each other day, 1 died. Now, I am only left with one  :Sad: 

Leant from experience  :Smile: 
Marlin

----------


## Marlin

Hi all,

- Just like to share one of my experience I have encountered recently  :Smile:  This Marine Forum is getting a little too quiet, must 'SPICE' it abit a little  :Smile: 

- I had bought a Sea Urchin (Just one of them) for quite a while, I have put it into my 3 x 2 x 2 tank. Wah must say he is a Tough fellow and is surviving very well in my tank. 

- Then, I think last week, it's spikes penetrated one of my anemone and killed one of them and is hidding my tank to have a feast on it !!!!

- My poor anenemone has decayed and rot behind my tank without my knowledge !! and by the time I discovered it, it smell like Rotten eggs when I removed it from my tank and the whole tank is so coludy !!!

- I took a Nitrate measurement and it has shoot rocket high (Red level which indicated in the instructuions, Highly Toxic ! To water change immediately !!) My whole tank is on the verge of Chemical Parameters crashing level !! My PH also drop to about 7 !!! Oh my god, last night I could not sleep a wink !! I am afraid when I woke up, my whole Reef tank will be gone !!! 

- The next morning, the coludiness have cleared. This morning, I went straight to Labrador Park to change about 80L of seawater. Thank God, parameters all back to normal !! That was really a close one !!!!

- My advise to all from this almost tradegy experience is, if any corals, anemones is showing signs of dying, better removed it fast, else it may caused the whole tank to crash. This is defintely unlike a Fresh water tank. You will have no time to react !!! I have bought 4 Fire Goby and each other day, 1 died. Now, I am only left with one  :Sad: 

Leant from experience  :Smile: 
Marlin

----------


## benetay

Saw you today at nature marlin  :Smile:  nice meeting you , sorry guys for off topic reply.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

marlin.. i know what u mean.. i came back from clubbing one nite and was high as a kite when i saw my tank spurning out little white stuff.. on closer look, i saw my anemone was being sucked into my powerhead.. and getting minced up... and i have to clean it up by using a suction pump to suck out the waste and clean up the powerhead.. and mind u.. it is ard 2-3+ in the morning.. it was not a real joyous experience. :Sad:

----------


## Mez

sounds like majot disaster..
I had an anemone die on me..it was a tube anemone..dun need much light..coz they eat meat..and i went on holliday for 2 weeks..came back and found it dead...tank was not cloudy or anything though..maybe i got lucky...

----------


## kelstorm

u are indeed very lucky james.. with that tank size, it might have crashed already.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Mez

Ya kel i know...maybe it had only jus died...

----------


## L|o

Marlin...

U use NSW str8 from labrador park??

Can u share wif us ya experience about using unfiltered/ untreated NSW str8 from the sea?

Tks!

----------

